# Micrometer heads



## Harlech (Mar 13, 2020)

OK, I know these: Micrometer Head , are used in bench micrometers. I see them listed in abundance on Flea-bay, but it seems there are many more loose ones than those associated with bench mics. Is there some other use for these that I have yet to uncover? I mean, I know you could work them into pretty much anything you needed a precision stop on (a lathe perhaps?) but do they have some other use?


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 13, 2020)

I can definitely see somebody incorporating one of these into a DIY micrometer carriage stop.


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 13, 2020)

probably from the semiconductor industry


----------



## extropic (Mar 13, 2020)

The large diameter of the thimble makes the graduations farther apart so, easier to read.
They're common on precision X-Y stages on optical comparitors and microscopes.

Edit: farther not further (I think).


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 13, 2020)

I think it's utility as a lathe micrometer stop is limited because of its 3" diameter. That puts the rod 1.5" away from the edge.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 13, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I think it's utility as a lathe micrometer stop is limited because of its 3" diameter. That puts the rod 1.5" away from the edge.


Besides that, the 40 TPI spindle and very light duty nut seen in micrometers would make it easy to damage with very much pressure exerted against it.  Carriage stops that have a micrometer feature generally use a 20 TPI spindle for that reason, and use a 50 division thimble.


----------

